# Woman saves dog from frozen pool



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 25, 2021)

Was it her dog?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 25, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> Was it her dog?


Yes


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 26, 2021)

She is fortunate that she saw what happened. He seemed down there for so long it, was a little upsetting to watch.


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 26, 2021)

So thankful the dog was saved. Not gonna watch.


----------



## frizzy (Feb 26, 2021)

Never mind


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2021)

I get it. I would have done the same for mine.  In a pool only.  Once on a beach my dog almost got washed out.  As much as I loved her, I wasn't about to risk my life in a rip tide.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Mar 1, 2021)

I watched (didn't hear) it.  It seemed to be her own pool so she knew what she was literally jumping into.  It was only waist deep and she didn't seem in danger, plus her adrenaline probably propelled her.  I am glad she came out in time and got the poor dog out.  I would have done the same.


----------

